# aquabay.ca (canada)



## ekim (Jun 26, 2003)

Aquatic Auctions Canada is proud to announce it’s grand opening. 
Aquabay.ca is Canada’s buy and sell hot spot for aquatic goods. 
You can auction off your extra fish, plants, and unwanted equipment.
It is free for both the buyer and seller. 
This web site will serve to increase availability and diversity of aquatic life throughout Canada.

http://www.aquabay.ca

Regards,
Mike Morrissey


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Good to finally see something like this. I sure hope it takes off. Are you affiliated with the site Mike?


----------



## ekim (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope it takes off too!
No, i'm not affiliated, just a friend! 

spread the word!


----------



## Slaigar (Jun 8, 2003)

I like this idea! Canada needs a way for fellow hobbyists can trade with each other. I am not too willing to use Ebay, though I am very tempted to try Aquabid.


----------



## codeflag99 (Mar 12, 2004)

I just tried to brouse the site and there appears to be a problem.

I just get a directory listing.

Does anyone know if there is a problem with the site?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

looks like the server was wiped


----------



## akastes (Jan 13, 2005)

I get that too, its too bad, we really need one in Canada.


----------



## albinooscar (Jan 25, 2005)

Any news on when this site is going to up and running again?

Ron


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

albinooscar said:


> Any news on when this site is going to up and running again?
> 
> Ron


apparently not if there is no reply for a year.


----------

